# What is the reason dogs eat grass?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has been eating grass for a couple of days. He is eating and behaving normally but the grass has come out in his poo. Does anyone else's 'poo do this?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep Buddy eats it all the time ,dont know the reason sorry


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive eats grass once in a while. I've known dogs who eat grass and then vomit it up, but Olive just eats it and then i guess poops it out!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's my understanding that it helps settle their stomachs. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

the only prblem can be when they eat it and it gets stuck in their bum! I've had to pull a blade out once......................never again x_x (Vincents bum, not anyone elses ¬_¬)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Rufini said:


> the only prblem can be when they eat it and it gets stuck in their bum! I've had to pull a blade out once......................never again x_x (Vincents bum, not anyone elses ¬_¬)


Very amusing


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I get the feeling that dogs know what they are doing when they eat grass - it is a dog thing - no business of us humans


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Remember hearing vet Bruce Fogal (Ben Fogal's dad) on Radio 2 once saying perfectly normal for dogs to eat grass they just fancy a bit of salad!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know cats do it to aid their digestion. Perhaps it's the same for dogs?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Rufini said:


> the only prblem can be when they eat it and it gets stuck in their bum! I've had to pull a blade out once......................never again x_x (Vincents bum, not anyone elses ¬_¬)


Yes I have had to do that and twigs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes I have had to do that and twigs


Noooo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes I have had to do that and twigs


My dog walker was saying she has the same with her Viszla. He had eaten reedy type grass and she said it was waving around behind him and he couldn't work out what it was!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes from Monty have had to pull out grass, small twiggy bits and poo 

The worst being stuck poo- as he struggled to push and nothing happened and he just looked up at me all helpless and sad - so had no alternative but to put a bag over my hand and help him out!!!! ( have done this on more than one occasion).

Oh the joys of poo ownership!!! literally


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This is so true! Yuk!

http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/is-it-safe-for-dogs-to-eat-grass


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok pulling grass and twigs out of dogs bums, I feeling left out again ... nothing wrong with a bit of poo, all part of my day to day life .. honestly, more than you will ever now :S

Picnic and Honey don't eat grass much really, maybe have a chew whilst sniffing ... but not grass guzzlers ...


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

'grass guzzlers'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. I know I am crazy hey ... but lovely crazy, promise  

Tressa can we have some more Teddy pics  when you get time ..


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!!!! Don't get on often but when I do LOL!!!! So FUNNY!! Spirit lifter I must say. And Yep, Chloe eats grass. Never got struck yet. But my old, Pitbull(now passed) used to eat dish rags and wash clothes. Try pulling those out!!!! LOL

You guys are funny, thanks


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

my friend had to pull a pop sock out of her poodle's bottom once !!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

j maree said:


> I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!!!! Don't get on often but when I do LOL!!!! So FUNNY!! Spirit lifter I must say. And Yep, Chloe eats grass. Never got struck yet. But my old, Pitbull(now passed) used to eat dish rags and wash clothes. Try pulling those out!!!! LOL
> 
> You guys are funny, thanks


They must have done a good inside cleaning job on their way through!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh joy, Dudley has been eating a bit of every plant in my garden since I brought him home, including some rather tough looking longer grass, I really hope he digests it well!!


----------

